# Google Chrome Becomes World's No. 1 Web Browser; Still No. 2 In US



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Well THAT was quick. Just six months after Google Chrome eclipsed Mozilla's Firefox to become the world's second most popular Web browser, Chrome finally surpassed Microsoft's Internet Explorer on Sunday to become the most-used Web browser in the world, according to Statcounter.


More


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow. I'm surprised it took that long actually, with Google's terribly high market share of visited pages, and their willingness to plug their browser on everything from search to youtube. 
Does this mean that web developers can finally start worrying less about making sure it works in IE? 

It's also really interesting how that varies across the world. 
In Africa Chrome is still 2nd, but it's Firefox that comes first with IE only getting Bronze. 
And the Antarctica graph is a very good example of why stats based on a small sample are unreliable. Just go here and select Antarctica from the drop down. 
http://gs.statcounter.com/#browser-as-weekly-201121-201221


----------



## g_to_y (May 15, 2012)

Chrome will keep heading! just my thought as being a regular chrome user


----------



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

According to w3schools Chrome has been in front of that "browser"(if you can call it that) since April 2011, AND IN FRONT OF FF SINCE MARCH 2012!(of course this is world wide) WHOOO! its time for I.E. to go the way of ol' yel.... i mean netscape. Funny i just took a survey on IE the other day, and have been seeing the ads all over lately


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I'm no fan of IE but having to "worry" about supporting IE7 or earlier is not that big of an issue these days. I maintain a handful of low volume sites and most of the sites show Windows 7/IE9 as being the most popular "platform". On one site, Windows 7/Safari is the biggest combination (which makes no sense to me) and on another, "unknown" browsers on "unknown" OSes is the biggest combination.

If web standards compliant HTML and CSS coding is used, I've found IE9 to be quite good at rendering it correctly. IE8 comes close but every now and then, I find a relatively minor IE8 issue I can deal with by adjusting some CSS style rule a bit or whatever.

In any event, when I first saw this headline my reaction was "why are people using IE less?". Well, I've found my answer in the article:


> Internet Explorer has taken a hit from not being available on smartphones or tablets, with its share dipping below 50 percent for the first time in November. Meanwhile, Apple's Safari browser picked up a lot of the slack, claiming 62.2 percent of mobile traffic thanks to its status as the default browser for the popular iPhone and iPad devices. Chrome would receive a big mobile boost if it were ported to Google's Android devices.


I had assumed Chrome would already be running on Android, but I guess not.

In any event, it's interesting to know that Chrome has gained so much momentum and so quickly. I use it a lot and really like it's speed. 

Peace...


----------

